# Off-duty OK officer dies after motorcycle crash



## kwflatbed

El Reno police are wearing black bands on their badges to honor patrol officer James Dean Kelly, who died Sunday evening following a motorcycle accident.








The 28-year-old was thrown from the motorcycle as it veered off the two-lane asphalt roadway in the 1700 block of Southwest 27th. 
Lt. Van Gillock said the accident occurred about 6 p.m. Kelly was off duty but had the 11 p.m. shift. 
Kelly was taken to Parkview Hospital emergency room by ambulance where he later died from internal injuries, said Police Chief Fred Savage. 
A family man, he leaves be-hind his wife, Amanda Baker Kelly, and three children ages 6, 4 and 2 years old. 
On Oct. 4, Kelly marked two years as a police officer on the El Reno force. He graduated from the state police academy in December 2004. He began his career in law enforcement as an El Reno dispatcher in August 2003.
"Officer Kelly was an enthusiastic and dedicated police officer," Savage said in a prepared statement. 
He was "always upbeat and committed to serving his community. He was well-liked and loved by all members of the police department. His passing weighs greatly on our hearts." 
Peggy Avant, longtime administrative assistant to the police chief, said Kelly "seemed very happy in what he was doing. When he was a dispatcher, he really, really wanted to be a police officer and finally that happened for him and he went to the academy."
Kelly was originally from Sapulpa, moving to El Reno in 2003.
"I think of James as very much a family man, he had three little ones," Avant said. His wife got to be a "stay-at-home mom." 
On a police officer's salary, Kelly had not yet been able to buy the coveted "Ike jacket" law enforcement use as formal attire. His co-workers have purchased one for him to be buried in, she said. 
Gillock said Kelly was a "very kind and likable guy. He was a good officer, did his job and was someone you knew you could rely on."
Savage said the accident is still under investigation, but that speed does not appear to be a factor. No other vehicle was apparently involved, he said.
A memorial fund has been set up to benefit his family. All donations can be made to Amanda Kelly and sent to the Bank of Union, 2000 S. Country Club Road, El Reno, Okla. 73036.
Funeral services will be held at 10 a.m. on Thursday at First Baptist Church. Private burial will be held in Booneville, Ark., at a later date.
Scores of law enforcement units are expected to provide an honor guard at the El Reno service, said officer Matthew Pierce.

*Updated with select stories on Mondays and Thursdays* 
all contents © 2006 El Reno Tribune | powered by Drupal


----------

